# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess The Man! :)

## noman

Hello,

Could you guess the ethnicity of this person?  :Thinking:

----------


## MOESAN

something absolutely 'mediter' in his features if not in his igmentation - could fit in a lot of countries and ethnies - the same mix can be found in almost all European and Western Asian lands, but with extremely different %s of every element, of course: it's the statistic

----------


## MOESAN

which makes sense - So at individual level I will not risk any bet, but under a revolver threat i would say a southern country from Spain to even semitic Near East

----------


## noman

I like your first response. As per that, you are actually very close to his place of birth. Good catch! :)

----------


## Angela

Maybe Turkey? It's sort of a default choice. He does have Med features, but he doesn't look Spanish, Italian, or Greek to me, or even Balkan.

----------


## Yetos

Russian-Iranian? 
he has red of Russia
and eyes of steppe,
but nose is South Asian,

Iranian? with ancestry partially Russian?
or oposite?

----------


## noman

Time to reveal. He is from northern Pakistan. Born in Peshawar, of pashtun ethnicity.

----------


## IronSide

Woah an Aryan !!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Angela

I knew he wasn't European. I just didn't think he could be from that far east.

----------


## noman

LOL @ Aryan!  :Laughing: 

Generally, the Northern Pakistanis have pale skin.

----------


## Yetos

I should have guess it,
typical pakistani nose,

but the red hair confused me,
and came more west to Iran.

hm, 
maybe next time.

----------


## MOESAN

this nose shape and eyelids shape are also found in far Western Europe (more South for the nose) even if statistically it is more typical of South and East Caspian regions (and passed to south Near-Easterners surely around Chalcolithic; I confess I'd completely forgotten the eastern regions, shame on me! But I didn't hazard any guess knowing this kind of questions are always traps! Irano-Afghan profiles are present in all Europe even North:Britain, Netherlands, Scandinavia, Poland, France...(except Finnic lands) at low levels, so I suppose some Steppic tribes had individuals with this shape: nevertheless here I find his nose is rather kind of mix than true typical I-A nose. some 'cappadocian' mean, to split hairs?
Bravo Angela, you approached closer than my timid guess whatever the "technic".

----------


## Zanatis

Damn why did you reveal it? I swear to God I was going to say Pashtun from Pakistan. Living in Dubai brought me into contact with many people from Peshawar. 

While most of them look typical for the region they live (including the guy in the OP), there are some of them who look slightly Asian like people from Turkmenistan and some who look so Albanian/Montenegrin/Bosnian specifically. 

Overall some of the kindest and chilled people I know.

----------


## noman

> 


Not many people live on mountains. Usually southern areas are more dense in population. In comparison to that significant population, you will find people with such features.

----------


## Angela

> Not many people live on mountains. Usually southern areas are more dense in population. In comparison to that significant population, you will find people with such features.


Just ignore any of his posts. Thanks to a vituperative pm from him I now can confirm he's just that psycho Stormfronter Drac. 

If you see more of his posts just pm me and I'll take care of it.

----------


## noman

> Just ignore any of his posts. Thanks to a vituperative pm from him I now can confirm he's just that psycho Stormfronter Drac. 
> 
> If you see more of his posts just pm me and I'll take care of it.


Thank you lady! I appreciate it.

----------


## Govan

My immediate thought : Turkish (from Turkey).

but Hungarian is not surprising. My second thought would have been Balkan

----------


## Zanatis

> Just ignore any of his posts. Thanks to a vituperative pm from him I now can confirm he's just that psycho Stormfronter Drac. 
> 
> If you see more of his posts just pm me and I'll take care of it.


What? Are you guys talking about me?

----------


## Angela

No, of course not. I, at least, am talking about the late, unlamented, Seanp, one of his many sock identities.

You have to really work at getting that kind of reputation.

----------


## Zanatis

Oh ok. I saw no other post before me so I got confused. My bad.

----------

